# Hygrozyme? Who uses this?



## justsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm told by somone that teaches clases on hydroponics at the medical cannabis club in sacroment. She said it's like puting your plants on steroids. Can anyone agree? Why doesn't anyone talk about this stuff if it's so amazing?


----------



## snodegd (Feb 4, 2010)

justsmoking said:


> I'm told by somone that teaches clases on hydroponics at the medical cannabis club in sacroment. She said it's like puting your plants on steroids. Can anyone agree? Why doesn't anyone talk about this stuff if it's so amazing?


 
I use it in my aeroponics and drip system. It helps


----------



## just some guy (Feb 4, 2010)

Snodegd. Have you been growing for years and then try the stuff? Or, did you use it on like your 2 or 3 grow and continue to use it? I just want to know more before I buy some.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 4, 2010)

Lots of mixed results results regarding this product. Ive heard good and bad. I guess there was a couple bad batches back in the day and Im still not exactly sure what this shit does after lots of research on the web. Im running soil and need feedback aswell on how it works with organics. Thanks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2010)

subscribed.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 4, 2010)

same here!


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Hygrozyme is an organic enzyme that is alcohol based so to cleen as it works but what it does is it helps the plant take in nutes by braking down the food like feeding a baby it suposed to be like steroids for your plant with huge growth especialy if you use organics


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2010)

Eeeew Alcohol.Isnt H2O2 better?


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sure since I just heard about it today at this hydro class I go to.


----------



## IrishDoc (Feb 5, 2010)

I grow in an aeroponic system. I have never grown in soil. that being said I have used this stuff since my 3rd grow. I will say I dont follow the directions on any of my nutes. I have found that using lower ppm will in my system does just fine for me. I use hygorzyme 35ml per 15 gal of water and 50ml C2O2 per the same 15gal of water. I notice a considerable difference when I added it to my grows and I am now on my 3rd grow using it (this is my first grow from seed). I LOVE THE STUFF AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE IT AS LONG AS I CAN GET IT.


----------



## IrishDoc (Feb 5, 2010)

IrishDoc said:


> I grow in an aeroponic system. I have never grown in soil. that being said I have used this stuff since my 3rd grow. I will say I dont follow the directions on any of my nutes. I have found that using lower ppm will in my system does just fine for me. I use hygorzyme 35ml per 15 gal of water and 50ml C2O2 per the same 15gal of water. I notice a considerable difference when I added it to my grows and I am now on my 3rd grow using it (this is my first grow from seed). I LOVE THE STUFF AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE IT AS LONG AS I CAN GET IT.


 
Forgot to say that I haven't had any type of root rot problems since I started using it.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

Mo Green hadda check in on a hygrozyme thread. i had heard of this mixed results too on a few threads here, the guys i spoke to who had bad results did not use the stuff properly, believe me i asked them. the person at the cannabis college dont know jack either, this does nothing for plant growth, its an enzymatic forumla for keeping a clean rootzone. this stuff prevent root rot and also help clean up and rebuild after a bout with root rot, but if you actually had root rot there is a porcedure you would need to do to clear it up, the people i klnow with issues about the stuff thought they can dump it in thier tanks and problem solved, they also say it made the problem worse, this is true if bacteria is present before you apply, hygrozyme is a savage attack dog to all bad bacteria in your grow system, therefor any infected roots get dissolved, making thins look worse. as for bad batch i have been using this stuff religously for 2 yrs now and thats not true, these enzymes have an unlimited shelflife............anyone on this thread have any type of root issues you can PM i have had root rot too many times and have defeated every bout with it, give me a PM on my technique on how to destroy pythium, thanks for the space


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

Lets talk about enzymes shall we? you guys every heard of beneficial bacterias? how about GH's sub-culture? mycorhizal?
these are bacteria products that help protect your rootzone against the baddies - pythium, algae etc. all products like hygrozyme, cannazyme and sensizyme do is skip the "inoculation proccess" of these beneficial bacterias...these bennies aside from create a good root extentsion also creat the enzymes that fight the baddies. hygrozyme said it perfectly on thier label, why introduce bacterias into a sterile grow environment?
Just smoking just posted that it breaks down food for the plants, i dont know about this, it breaks down dead/dying organic matter that inturn will allow baddies to thrive, such as dead brown slimey pieces of roots stuck in a corner of your system that you dont know about, it dissolves these such materials, thats why it is also excellent at cleaning your grow eqiupment before use, i know guys on here reuses hydroton and let it soak in a bath of hygrozyme to dissolve dead leftover roots


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet I'm going tomarrow to the hydro shop. I don't know what c202 is but mabey you mean h202 in that case I've put in two large air stones and air pump to put air in the res.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

if you guys can maintain water temps at 65-68F and have a good air pump you may not even need anything else, 65-68F is the best temp range for holding the most dissolved oxygen in your water, this creates the absolute worst situation for pythium(root rot) to live in, and ofcourse your roots need all the air you can give them. ever wonder why some of the best cleaning products now make it with some sort of "oxy" in it? like oxyclean and fantastic w/oxy? all peroxide is is h202, its water with an added oxygen molecule, in your water if you have bacteria this extra oxygen molecule will be released into the water and like a heat seeking missle will attack the bacteria. if you use organics , beneficial bacterias or an enzyme product do not use peroxide, it will kill everything in your tank, beneficial or not


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm using all foxfarm nutes with my ebb n grow . I have the temps at 75 using a submersable heater and two large air stones. I also picked up a bottle of florasheild as well as sm-90. Oh yea and for flushing later on I have final phase. For a medium I have hydroton clay. Now this is my first go with hydro and am using clones I made myself. I have some yellowing in my clones and the girl at the hydro class says pick up hygrozyme and add that for incredible resaults . So I guess will see. As for the sm-90,florasheild Im not real clear when to use any of it. So any help is great. Thank you


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

florashild if i am not mistaken is a sugar based product, at 75F you should take out that heater, better off colder than warmer, plus 75 is the dangerzone unless you have super oxygenated water, why risk it? the SM in sm-90 i hear stands for spider mite, but from the wiley vets that i know use this stuff mainly for fungus gnats and algae control, its basically on the lower part of the totem pole for fighting bacterias in your water and for fighting bugs. i would run the florashield with lower water temps and you should be a-ok. the key to using these products is for preventative maintenance, bcus if you get root rot then add sm-90 or florashield they wont help as much as the hygrozyme, thats why i said on the lower end. another excellent product i used to use for clean up is physan20, this is much better than the sm-90, i used it after i ran out of peroxide and its a solid disinfectant for pythium and such. i seen you over on the Cap thread, you have any pix of the yellowing leaves? can you post your grow room stats in that thread for us?


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on my way right now ,going to the hydro shop!!! I'm going to pick up one liter of hygrozyme and anything else that might help get the best resaults . Doesn't realy mater how much it cost. I need them to look more like plants less like clones trying to root in there medium. Well anyways. If you can think of anything magical they might sell at the hydro store I'm all ears and will try anything twice


----------



## sagensour (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone foliar feed Hygrozyme?

Deutsch
Hollands
English
Español
Français
Polski
*World Garden Import Export LTD. - European Head Distributor of Hygrozyme & Other Unique Garden Products*


Home
Contacts
Library
Hygrozyme
Fresh Seaweed Fertilizer
Orchid Champion





 
*What can Hygrozyme do for your plants?*

*More than you think!*

BY USING HYGROZYME, YOUR PLANTS WILL RECEIVE ENDLESS BENEFITS:

Plants will complete their growing cycle faster
Hygrozyme will significantly increase any harvest
Plants will be healthier and of higher standard and quality
It will help to grow bigger and stronger roots
It will increase volume of foliage and flowers
Plants will benefit from improved soil health and microbial activity
Plants will have more nutrients available
Hygrozyme will reduce the risk of loss of crop
Hygrozyme acts as an anti-stress agent
Faster breakdown of residual dead matter and in medium
Hygrozyme will make nutrient uptake easier and faster
It will help prevent and fight diseases
Porosity of soil and other media will increase
It will reduce competitors' presence (such as algae)
It will extend produce shelf life
Hygrozyme helps to preserve cut flowers for a longer time
It is not a fertilizer or nutrient. It is not a pesticide. It does not contain GMO's (_Genetically Modified Organisms_)
It's a natural cleaner!
Hygrozyme is an OMRI approved (Organic Materials Review Institute), naturally derived organic solution, specifically intended to facilitate the removal and expulsion of dead organic matter that may have built up on media or medium surfaces  without altering the normal course of decomposition.
Hygrozyme acts as a facilitator-cleaner prior to or in conjunction with the sterilization of containerized media, such as plastic mesh, soil, rock wool, coco fibre or agricultural related equipment, including, but not limited to, greenhouse tools, hydroponic systems, air stones, pipes, pumps, buckets, drip feed systems, and reservoir tanks.
Hygrozyme is the only known natural cleaner in the market that is sterile (bacteria free) and inert. Hygrozyme is produced in accordance with ISO standards (International Standards Organization) and is considered to be of medical grade quality.The technology was identified and originally developed for hospitals. It is now considered to be the world "Gold Standard" of passive cleaning in virtually all hospitals for the purpose of cleaning surgical operating equipment. It has been proven that chemicals alone will not remove dead organic fixatives prior to sterilization.
Hygrozyme is the only known natural cleaner that can be used in conjunction with other standard cleaning chemicals (i.e. hydrogen peroxide). It can be used alone, where the use of chemicals is prohibited or not welcome. Hygrozyme provides the ideal natural cleaning solution.
*Economical Benefits*


Significant increase in harvest
Faster plant growth will be beneficial in many aspects: less fuel cost, less cost of electricity, less labour cost, reduced capital cost, reduced risk factor, less maintenance cost of equipment and machinery
Extended longevity an use of medium and water
Savings in fertilizer and related products cost due to more efficient absorption
*Increase In Harvest*

Healthy plants grow bigger, stronger, and faster than unhealthy plants. Clean grow media foster the healthy growth of plants. Hygrozyme helps keeping things clean. When the environment is clean the plant has few competitors for food and oxygen and therefore less stress. Since Hygrozyme aids in the conversion of dead matter into useable plant energy, the plant has a greater and more readily available food supply. The common result of a healthy plant with more food and less stress is root expansion. Greater root mass yields greater top growth. The typical growth increase of plants as per Canadian Research & Science Institute (CRSI) tests:
CucumberUsing 2 ml per 1 litre, results have shown up to 30% reduction in grow time with a high quality increase.LettuceAustralian tests using 2 ml per 1 litre, results have shown up to 30%TomatoesUsing 2 ml per 1 litre, results have shown up to and between 30% - 50% increase in the rate of growth. Examples have shown a decline in grow time of up to 30% with a healthier crop, demonstrating a longer sustainability at the retail market.SunflowersUsing 1.5 ml per 1L, with following results: The average height of plants came to over 4 meters, thickness of stems measured between 8 - 9 cm in diameter. The head of the sunflower measured up to 60 cm in diameter. The seeds were over 1 cm in size. Kernels inside were oversized and hardly any empties were observed.Jerusalem ArtichokesUsing 0.5 - 1 ml per 1L, results have shown that plants developed massive foliage and grew to a height of 4 meters. Thickness of the stems increased dramatically, and texture became more fibrous. Harvest was increased by over 60% and quality and size of tubers was excellent.*Cuttings And Cloning*

Hygrozyme is an excellent solution to be used in the cutting and cloning process. It can be used either alone, at 1.5 ml per 1 liter or in conjunction with a preferred cloning compound. Tests have shown that in its presence an expedited growth occurs up to 30% faster than with conventional methods. If used from seed it is most effective in use right after seed germination. Again, CSRI tests showed a robust development and the usual result was up to 30% faster development than conventional methods. Hygrozyme is compatible with all standard cloning and cutting formulas and may be used in conjunction with other solutions or alone.
*Use With Soil, Coco Coir, Rock Wool, And Water*

In tests reviewed by the Canada Science & Research Institute (CSRI) Hygrozyme has been proven "excellent" in maintaining longer use of slabs and hydroponic solutions.
An increase of up to 30% in longevity has been experienced. In soil, Hygrozyme has proven to increase soil porosity through accelerated breakdown of dead organic matter. Its chief function is to vigorously rid the medium of dead organic matter, thereby preventing disease from setting into the medium.
As a media rejuvenator, it is used after a harvest as a soak solution and should be applied after a 50% hydration is implemented. At a concentration of up to 2.5 - 3.75 ml per 1 litre a rapid and almost complete reduction in dead bio mass can be observed. Available nutrients are unlocked in the process and, depending on the circumstances, may provide an excellent source of available plant energy for future growth.
*Prophylactic For Disease Prevention  Mold & Mildew*

Hygrozyme is a highly refined enzymatic cleaner facilitator for dead matter. Keeping in mind that it is sterile and inert, Hygrozyme cannot kill anything. Its key role therefore is to act as a prophylactic. Many leaf borne diseases like Black Spot, of Powdery Mildew flourish in the presence of dead matter. Transferred by humans, macro organisms or air borne arrival, these diseases can set in quickly when in the presence of dead matter. The regular use of Hygrozyme can be a deterrent by removing dead matter and at the same time fostering the presence of beneficial micro organisms on leaf surfaces and in the grow medium or hydroponic solution. This is especially the case in combination with compost extracts that contain micro protagonists. For best results it should be used right from the start of a clean system to maintain those conditions. Applications at a rate of 1.5 ml per 1 litre are sufficient.
*Cut Flowers And Harvested Produce*

Hygrozyme has been proven in maintaining the visual appearance and ongoing health of a wide variety of cut flowers: roses, mums, lilies, orchids, etc., as well as a large variety of harvested produce. By using Hygrozyme during the growing cycle, produce (e.g. fruit, vegetables, herbs, etc) will stay fresh longer and appear visually attractive and healthy. This will significantly reduce the amount of spoilage.
CSRI tests for cut flowers showed that by adding Hygrozyme to a daily change of water, they are able to last in excess of 14 days (with proper cutting and removal of dead leaves). Another unique quality of Hygrozyme is, that it is the only known product in the market that can be used in conjunction with Hydrogen Peroxide in a ppm of 1-2% solution. By adding a 1-2% hydrogen peroxide solution, the results were even more pronounced.
*Use in Pure Hydroponic Systems*

The function of Hygrozyme in pure hydroponic systems is one of acting as a refined natural facilitator/cleaner. Hygrozyme aids in the removal and conversion of dead organic material by facilitating and expediting the natural breakdown progress. What normally might take weeks can be accomplished in minutes with the presence of specific natural enzymes. In a closed hydroponic system are many factors which can facilitate the development of disease. The build up of dead matter is usually the contributing factor to this common problem.
A build up of dead organic matter occurs in pipes and pumps, where "pockets" for dead matter may exist. Usually this occurs where 90&#730; turns are used in piping as well as in air stones and in pumps. This build up of dead organic matter can provide ideal conditions for blight to set in. Cleaning these bio films can be and is a difficult process once the system has been left unattended for even a short period of time. In some cases, only a few minutes or seconds in an area of the system which has less than 6 mg per litre of oxygen can spawn a septic environment. Bio films are difficult to clean. Many experts believe that disease formed may actually enter surfaces of old and decaying plastics and continue to appear even after apparent sterilization, since "dirt" cannot be sterilized.
Already accepted as the "Gold Standard" in the medical industry of surgical instruments, enzyme formulas have now been proven effective in hydroponics. Used from the outset (as directed)  when starting from a clean system  Hygrozyme will help prevent the build up of bio films leading to disease. Hygrozyme is effective in helping to keep the surfaces of pipes, pumps, reservoirs, and trays free of bio film build up.
REMEMBER: Hygrozyme does not _kill_ anything. To be effective, it must be used _before_ dead matter can develop and "grab" onto surfaces causing bio film build up - just like fire insurance for your home that must be purchased _before_ the fire.
As Hygrozyme is the only known market solution that can be used in conjunction with hydrogen peroxide in a ppm of 1 - 2% solution, some operators use this combination to clean, sterilize, and oxygenate roots.

Use from beginning to end of grow cycle: 2 - 2.5 ml per 1L
Breakdown of dead root matter to rejuvenate soil: 2.5 - 3.75 ml per 1L
Keep roots cleaner in hydroponic greenhouse systems: 2 - 2.5 ml per 1L
For larger root systems: 2 - 2.5 ml per 1L
Expedite growth right after seed germination: 1.5 ml per 1L
Used as a foliar wash to help stop the development of leaf borne diseases (i.e. powdery mildew) 1.5 ml per 1L
25-50% time saving (shorter growing cycles)
Hygrozyme is an organic, naturally derived, and sterilized enzymatic formula. The product is a natural "catalyst-cleaner-facilitator" aiding in the breakdown of dead organic matter. It is not systemic to plants. Its function is to help speed up the natural decomposition process and "unlock" complex energy for easier access to the plant.


Home
Contacts
Library
Hygrozyme
Fresh Seaweed Fertilizer
Orchid Champion
© 2006 - 2010 World Garden Import Export LTD.


----------



## just some guy (Feb 5, 2010)

good to hear. do you use it in conjunction with your reg nutes or what? I already use the fox farms line and add molasses and cal mag. Is this another additive? I will be excited to try it.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

its pricey, around $45 a qt, but if you run hydro and your water temps are close to 75F you should, beacuse if you did get root rot you would have to do a res changeout daily for like 5 days in a row and that takes a lot of hygrozyme, use a little in every watering and your all gold my man, this whole game is all about preventing things, prevent bugs from hitting your garden by spraying, prevent mold by providing good airflow and spray fungicides, prevent root issues by using enzymes, its a small price to pay vs getting hit with any of these problems and spend twice as much battling diseases. one thing i gotta say about hygrozyme is the roots after they have been damaged get repaired very fast, only thing i know that compares to it is root 66 from BC nutes


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 5, 2010)

another thing about enzymes, our bodies have them in the intestines to break down our waste, you could probably use this to clean your kitchen table top


----------



## whitefrost (Feb 5, 2010)

i just keep my rez cool and clean and dont see a reason to use this high priced stuff if something is going wrong with the root system than you are doing something wrong its like a sup to let you slack on simple maintenance i keep my rez at 66 deg the bad stuff dont seem to like well aerated cool h2o i dont even use h2o2 unless im using something new to my garden in this case ill soak in h2o2 solution


----------



## 420hydro (Feb 5, 2010)

> all peroxide is is h202, its water with an added oxygen molecule, in your water if you have bacteria this extra oxygen molecule will be released into the water and like a heat seeking missle will attack the bacteria.


Actually, the good bacteria that we want is "Aerobic", organisms with an oxygen-based metabolism.

Bad bacteria is "Anaerobic" which literally means without air (oxygen). These bacterium are the cause of root rot, etc. 

So air stones in the reservoir, keeping it at the proper temperature for maximum oxygenation, or adding H2O2 or other substances creates a healthy environment for the roots while having a deadly environment for the Anaerobes.

--- Class out --- 

OverGrow


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

Everyone says keep your resivor temps down? When I was asking everyone about what to go out and buy I was told to get a heater for my resivor. I did and then I read to keep the plants happy have the resivor temp at 75 deg . Now I whent out and paid for this bad ass heater and it keeps the temp just below 75 deg. I'm thinking great ! Now I'm lowering the temps to closer to 60 deg if I can and am thinking about taking this heater out  waist of money. Anyways I don't have root rot the plants are only clones that have been in the system for 8 days total now and hygrozyme does alot more than just deal with root rot it's a bad mama jama!! Read up on it. It's costly but it's nothing compared to what I've spent to get this far. And root66 by technaflora I use that in conjunction with hygrozyme and thrive b-1 to soak my rockwool in before I clone. Will see what hapens?


----------



## sagensour (Feb 6, 2010)

I watered on KushBerry and Two Green Cracks with Hygrozyme last night. Ill give it a couple days. I took picks from the before and also, I have other I didnt use it on. Ill let u know


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 9, 2010)

Well so far there growing new leaf every day!!! This ever since I put hygrozyme in the resivor . Not sure if that's why all I know is I'm feeling alot better for it. Pluse it looks as though it's doing good for my fresh cut clones as well as a spray on all leaf to clean any dead matter. Good allround stuff. Hygrozyme !!!


----------

